# Ebb And Flow Question



## highdropon (Mar 15, 2007)

how many times do i water aday if i have those clay pellet things u think


----------



## mr cheese (Jan 23, 2008)

highdropon said:


> how many times do i water aday if i have those clay pellet things u think


once four times a day increase towards end


----------

